
11 Questions to Ask Your Plastic Surgeon - antoniokorpo
http://visual.ly/11-questions-ask-your-plastic-surgeon
======
randycupertino
You know who wrote a surprising book is actually awesome if you are
considering plastic surgery? Joan Rivers of all people.

Joan Rivers wrote a book about surgery called Men Are Stupid and They Like Big
Boobs and it's fantastic. She is super smart, had a LOT of experience with
many varieties of surgery :P , and conveys it all in layman's terms in a
refreshing and funny tone. I'm a nurse and I loved it. I recommend it to all
of my patients who are thinking about anything from injectables like botox and
minor procedures all the way through facelifts, liposuction and rhinoplasties.

[http://www.amazon.com/Men-Stupid-They-Like-
Boobs/dp/14165992...](http://www.amazon.com/Men-Stupid-They-Like-
Boobs/dp/141659924X)

RIP Joan. Fyi the above book is way more helpful and extensive than this
clickbaity listicle.

~~~
antoniokorpo
The book looks fine for me :)

